# Texas Eagle Coach Luggage Question



## Maggie (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello!
I’ll be taking the Texas Eagle from chicago to St. Louis. I’ll be riding Coach. I was wondering if the luggage storage was only overhead or if there were also some luggage racks at the end of each car? The train is sold out, so there won’t be room in the seat next to me. 
Due to a back and shoulder condition I cannot lift much, and definitely not overhead. 
Thank you!


----------



## PVD (Jul 13, 2022)

Unless something has changed, there should be a luggage rack downstairs when you first board. As far as I recall St Louis has checked baggage, so the option to check bags also exists.


----------



## pem9f4 (Jul 13, 2022)

PVD said:


> Unless something has changed, there should be a luggage rack downstairs when you first board. As far as I recall St Louis has checked baggage, so the option to check bags also exists.


How do I check a bag? Do I do this before the train leaves or right when the train leaves at the luggage car? And what about picking it up - at the station or at the luggage car itself?
Thank you!!


----------



## PVD (Jul 13, 2022)

Amtrak Checked Baggage Policy


Amtrak offers checked baggage service at at a number of our stations and on many trains and Thruway Services.




www.amtrak.com





The cutoff time for checking bags is real, leave plenty of time


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 15, 2022)

pem9f4 said:


> How do I check a bag? Do I do this before the train leaves or right when the train leaves at the luggage car? And what about picking it up - at the station or at the luggage car itself?
> Thank you!!


As PVD said, allow at least 45 Minutes before Departure time to Check Luggage, an Hour is better @ Busy Stations.

As for picking it up upon arrival, it depends on the Station, some will give it to you Train side, some its it from the Luggage Cart and Major Staions have a Luggage Area inside the Station.where it is brought to. Your Claim Checks will be needed.


----------

